# How many baths?



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Hello, Everyone!
I have heard mixed info in how many baths a Maltese should have. Some say every week, some every 15 days, others monthy. Also, some people say that frequent baths is actually not good for the coat (which is the aproach I took towards my Samoyed and, sincerely, he doesn't stink at all, and has a suberb fur. Of course when he gets too dirty he gets a shower. I do wipe him down in between baths and brush daily). I would love to hear your experience and opinion concerning baths for Maltese.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Once a week is totally fine. Maltese have verrrry different coats than Sammies


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Once a week is totally fine. Maltese have verrrry different coats than Sammies


😀 Thank you, Zooeysmom!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Once a week here too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes once a week


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I try and bath Abella once a week.......sometimes her "spa day" gets delayed to once every two weeks (it's turned into a two day project - that way its easier on her and on me).
🐶 🐾


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I try and bath Abella once a week.......sometimes her "spa day" gets delayed to once every two weeks (it's turned into a two day project - that way its easier on her and on me).
> 🐶 🐾





Abella's Mommy said:


> I try and bath Abella once a week.......sometimes her "spa day" gets delayed to once every two weeks (it's turned into a two day project - that way its easier on her and on me).
> 🐶 🐾


😀 I think I saw a photo of Abella's Spa Day, she was all wet and such a cutie! What does the Spa Day consist of, if I may ask? Do you put oils on her before the bath? I heard coconut oil was good for the dog's hair.


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Tissa said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> I have heard mixed info in how many baths a Maltese should have. Some say every week, some every 15 days, others monthy. Also, some people say that frequent baths is actually not good for the coat (which is the aproach I took towards my Samoyed and, sincerely, he doesn't stink at all, and has a suberb fur. Of course when he gets too dirty he gets a shower. I do wipe him down in between baths and brush daily). I would love to hear your experience and opinion concerning baths for Maltese.


I’ve done once a week to once every other week. Kip was bathed with Pure Paws Starline brightening shampoo and silk conditioner as well as Pure Paws Reconstructing shampoo and conditioner. It kept him clean and well conditioned and smelling fresh!! I miss my little guy and his spa days.


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Paula1 said:


> I’ve done once a week to once every other week. Kip was bathed with Pure Paws Starline brightening shampoo and silk conditioner as well as Pure Paws Reconstructing shampoo and conditioner. It kept him clean and well conditioned and smelling fresh!! I miss my little guy and his spa days.


 Thank you, Paula! I will look into those shampoos, too. Are you going to get another Maltese soon?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Tissa said:


> 😀 I think I saw a photo of Abella's Spa Day, she was all wet and such a cutie! What does the Spa Day consist of, if I may ask? Do you put oils on her before the bath? I heard coconut oil was good for the dog's hair.


Abellas "Spa Day"
Starts with me getting everything set up BEFORE I get Abella up in the morning. She does not like getting a bath! One would think she would be used to it by now. As soon as she sees me put on my pink waterproof apron she knows whats coming.
I start with a thorough brushing, making sure every inch of her body is brushed and there aren't any matts. I then trim her hair on her butt and do a "sanitary" trim on her lower tummy and trim the hair on her pads and cut her nails. For her actual bath I alternate products depending on how her coat is looking/feeling. She has more hair products than I do. Her breeder had recommended the Espana Silk all natural products (she uses these on her show dogs). I like there Shampoos and detangles. But for the all important conditioners I have been using human hair products. I like the Goldwell Kerasilk Reconstruct and have also started using the Pureology Superfood Strength Cure. I love how the Pureology leaves her coat shiny and with nice texture and no frizz. After shampooing I towel dry Abella then apply the conditioner. I work it well into her coat and leave it on for about 15-20 minutes. Then rinse and towel dry her. Next she gets detangled applied and I brush/comb her. Then I apply a heat protective product and blow dry thoroughly - her ears take the longest time to dry. After she is dry she gets another good brushing and I put in her top knot to keep her hair out of her eyes. Then we both take a break and I have a play time with her. What she doesn't know is that while I am playing with her I am observing her coat and checking out if one side is longer than the other and what needs trimming.....is her tail looking "straggly" - Does the hair on the inside of her legs need cutting??? The next day I spend time trimming where needed and shaping/styling her hair. I made a lazy-suzan style turntable that sits on top of my grooming table. This really helps when I'm trimming her hair.

I probably have gone into way to much detail.......hopefully you will find something helpful from my above rambling. If you have any additional questions I would be happy to tell you what works for me.


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Tissa said:


> Thank you, Paula! I will look into those shampoos, too. Are you going to get another Maltese soon?


We are going to wait a little while. We have an almost 16year old Papillon who needs our attention - we don’t know how much longer he will be with us and worry we wouldn’t be able to give a new pup the attention it deserves. We’re still looking at breeders though - it’s good to research and ask questions so we will be ready when the time is right. 🙂🐾. I purchased the shampoos online - they are supposed to be what is used on show dogs.


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abellas "Spa Day"
> Starts with me getting everything set up BEFORE I get Abella up in the morning. She does not like getting a bath! One would think she would be used to it by now. As soon as she sees me put on my pink waterproof apron she knows whats coming.
> I start with a thorough brushing, making sure every inch of her body is brushed and there aren't any matts. I then trim her hair on her butt and do a "sanitary" trim on her lower tummy and trim the hair on her pads and cut her nails. For her actual bath I alternate products depending on how her coat is looking/feeling. She has more hair products than I do. Her breeder had recommended the Espana Silk all natural products (she uses these on her show dogs). I like there Shampoos and detangles. But for the all important conditioners I have been using human hair products. I like the Goldwell Kerasilk Reconstruct and have also started using the Pureology Superfood Strength Cure. I love how the Pureology leaves her coat shiny and with nice texture and no frizz. After shampooing I towel dry Abella then apply the conditioner. I work it well into her coat and leave it on for about 15-20 minutes. Then rinse and towel dry her. Next she gets detangled applied and I brush/comb her. Then I apply a heat protective product and blow dry thoroughly - her ears take the longest time to dry. After she is dry she gets another good brushing and I put in her top knot to keep her hair out of her eyes. Then we both take a break and I have a play time with her. What she doesn't know is that while I am playing with her I am observing her coat and checking out if one side is longer than the other and what needs trimming.....is her tail looking "straggly" - Does the hair on the inside of her legs need cutting??? The next day I spend time trimming where needed and shaping/styling her hair. I made a lazy-suzan style turntable that sits on top of my grooming table. This really helps when I'm trimming her hair.
> 
> ...


 Oh, I love to learn as much as possible, so when I get a Maltese I will do more right than wrong. So, I really do appreciate you telling me the details of Abella's spa day! Abella is such a beauty! I think I will love to take care of a Maltese someday. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Paula1 said:


> We are going to wait a little while. We have an almost 16year old Papillon who needs our attention - we don’t know how much longer he will be with us and worry we wouldn’t be able to give a new pup the attention it deserves. We’re still looking at breeders though - it’s good to research and ask questions so we will be ready when the time is right. 🙂🐾. I purchased the shampoos online - they are supposed to be what is used on show dogs.


I understand perfectly! It is the same reason why I am not getting a Maltese just yet. My Samoyed is 12.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Paula1 said:


> I’ve done once a week to once every other week. Kip was bathed with Pure Paws Starline brightening shampoo and silk conditioner as well as Pure Paws Reconstructing shampoo and conditioner. It kept him clean and well conditioned and smelling fresh!! I miss my little guy and his spa days.


Did you loose him?


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Bubble boy said:


> Did you loose him?


Yes - he passed away 4 weeks ago. He was with us almost 16 years; we miss him very much.


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abellas "Spa Day"
> Starts with me getting everything set up BEFORE I get Abella up in the morning. She does not like getting a bath! One would think she would be used to it by now. As soon as she sees me put on my pink waterproof apron she knows whats coming.
> I start with a thorough brushing, making sure every inch of her body is brushed and there aren't any matts. I then trim her hair on her butt and do a "sanitary" trim on her lower tummy and trim the hair on her pads and cut her nails. For her actual bath I alternate products depending on how her coat is looking/feeling. She has more hair products than I do. Her breeder had recommended the Espana Silk all natural products (she uses these on her show dogs). I like there Shampoos and detangles. But for the all important conditioners I have been using human hair products. I like the Goldwell Kerasilk Reconstruct and have also started using the Pureology Superfood Strength Cure. I love how the Pureology leaves her coat shiny and with nice texture and no frizz. After shampooing I towel dry Abella then apply the conditioner. I work it well into her coat and leave it on for about 15-20 minutes. Then rinse and towel dry her. Next she gets detangled applied and I brush/comb her. Then I apply a heat protective product and blow dry thoroughly - her ears take the longest time to dry. After she is dry she gets another good brushing and I put in her top knot to keep her hair out of her eyes. Then we both take a break and I have a play time with her. What she doesn't know is that while I am playing with her I am observing her coat and checking out if one side is longer than the other and what needs trimming.....is her tail looking "straggly" - Does the hair on the inside of her legs need cutting??? The next day I spend time trimming where needed and shaping/styling her hair. I made a lazy-suzan style turntable that sits on top of my grooming table. This really helps when I'm trimming her hair.
> 
> ...


@Abella's Mommy I do have a question: when you leave on the conditioner for 15 or 20 minutes, is Abella free to walk in the home? Doesn't she try to rub her fur against furniture and floors? I asssume that would take some of the conditioner off.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Tessa, 
I have had many back surgeries and have 2 12" titanium rods and 6 screws in my lumbar spine. This makes it impossible for me to bend down and give Abella a bath in the tub and my kitchen sink isn't deep enough and creates to big of a mess. 

My bath solution was to take a large plastic high sided storage bin and cut a hole in the bottom for drainage - I then put a rubber bath mat in the bottom so Abella doesn't slip around. I put this bin on top of a table in the shower. That way I can stand when I give Abella a bath. I leave her in the bin for her entire bath - including the conditioning of her coat. The 15-20 minutes goes fast as I'm working the conditioner into her coat and massaging her body. I have also read articles that some show groomers will soak the dogs entire body in a conditioner mixture in a tub for 15-20 minutes. I have not tried this yet. The thought also occurred to me that when I deep condition my own hair I wrap my hair in a plastic bag and leave the conditioner on for 30 minutes.... I'm thinking Abella wouldn't like that idea at all! She is so very patient and used to the routine - EXCEPT she does not like water in her face - so I rinse her face last and as quickly as possible! After she is towel dried she is "released" and does her typical speedy maltese "zoomies" throughout the house.

I Love how after her bath and deep conditioning the brush just glides thru her hair and her coat is so shiny and manageable - being well conditioned also makes daily grooming so much easier. I realize having a Maltese in show coat is not for everyone - It takes a lot more work/time but I feel is so worth it. I'm sure the day will come when I'm not up to the task and will give her a puppy cut - but for now I love her beautiful long flowing coat.


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Tessa,
> I have had many back surgeries and have 2 12" titanium rods and 6 screws in my lumbar spine. This makes it impossible for me to bend down and give Abella a bath in the tub and my kitchen sink isn't deep enough and creates to big of a mess.
> 
> My bath solution was to take a large plastic high sided storage bin and cut a hole in the bottom for drainage - I then put a rubber bath mat in the bottom so Abella doesn't slip around. I put this bin on top of a table in the shower. That way I can stand when I give Abella a bath. I leave her in the bin for her entire bath - including the conditioning of her coat. The 15-20 minutes goes fast as I'm working the conditioner into her coat and massaging her body. I have also read articles that some show groomers will soak the dogs entire body in a conditioner mixture in a tub for 15-20 minutes. I have not tried this yet. The thought also occurred to me that when I deep condition my own hair I wrap my hair in a plastic bag and leave the conditioner on for 30 minutes.... I'm thinking Abella wouldn't like that idea at all! She is so very patient and used to the routine - EXCEPT she does not like water in her face - so I rinse her face last and as quickly as possible! After she is towel dried she is "released" and does her typical speedy maltese "zoomies" throughout the house.
> ...


Oh, wow, @Abella's Mommy ! I am sorry to hear about your back! I can understand how a low bathtub would hurt your back. I think you came up with a great solution for Abella's bath time!
It really sounds like a lot of work to keep the Maltese hair long but they are so beautiful with long hair, that I think it is worth the work. I am willing to give it a try. 
Once again thank you for patiently sharing your tips with us. I really appreciate that! ❤


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Abella is hands down one of the most beautiful "pet" Malts I've ever seen. You do an amazing job with her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My dogs go to the groomer every 5 weeks. I used to bathe them all once a week, but I've gotten lazy, now I bathe them once in-between their grooming appointments. I do wash faces daily though  I have four malts and a shih tzu. The tzu has different kind of hair and sometimes I don't bathe her in-between appointments.


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

The A Team said:


> My dogs go to the groomer every 5 weeks. I used to bathe them all once a week, but I've gotten lazy, now I bathe them once in-between their grooming appointments. I do wash faces daily though  I have four malts and a shih tzu. The tzu has different kind of hair and sometimes I don't bathe her in-between appointments.


Thank you for your comment, The A Team. Did it make any difference to their fur to be bathed less (not every week)?


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Paula1 said:


> Yes - he passed away 4 weeks ago. He was with us almost 16 years; we miss him very much.


So sorry . It’s heart breaking losing are sweet dogs


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Tessa,
> I have had many back surgeries and have 2 12" titanium rods and 6 screws in my lumbar spine. This makes it impossible for me to bend down and give Abella a bath in the tub and my kitchen sink isn't deep enough and creates to big of a mess.
> 
> My bath solution was to take a large plastic high sided storage bin and cut a hole in the bottom for drainage - I then put a rubber bath mat in the bottom so Abella doesn't slip around. I put this bin on top of a table in the shower. That way I can stand when I give Abella a bath. I leave her in the bin for her entire bath - including the conditioning of her coat. The 15-20 minutes goes fast as I'm working the conditioner into her coat and massaging her body. I have also read articles that some show groomers will soak the dogs entire body in a conditioner mixture in a tub for 15-20 minutes. I have not tried this yet. The thought also occurred to me that when I deep condition my own hair I wrap my hair in a plastic bag and leave the conditioner on for 30 minutes.... I'm thinking Abella wouldn't like that idea at all! She is so very patient and used to the routine - EXCEPT she does not like water in her face - so I rinse her face last and as quickly as possible! After she is towel dried she is "released" and does her typical speedy maltese "zoomies" throughout the house.
> ...


So is so pretty! What kind of shampoo and conditioner do you use? Do you use a Serra in kind of face cleaning wipes? That’s a smart way to bath her. 
I had two neck surgery’s , there spine surgery is no cake walk. I can bend over, but using my arms over my head is hard to do. I like doing yoga. But i have had to cut out some things and some classes too. I think live after spine surgery is challenging sometimes. Hope you the best with you back .


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Bubble boy said:


> So is so pretty! What kind of shampoo and conditioner do you use? Do you use a Serra in kind of face cleaning wipes? That’s a smart way to bath her.
> I had two neck surgery’s , there spine surgery is no cake walk. I can bend over, but using my arms over my head is hard to do. I like doing yoga. But i have had to cut out some things and some classes too. I think live after spine surgery is challenging sometimes. Hope you the best with you back .


I am so sorry you too had to go through cervical spine surgery. I agree life is challenging after spine surgery. There are so many limitations. I have had 6+ spine surgeries over the years. I find so much comfort in Abella. She seems to know when I'm having a bad day and snuggles up so close, almost melting into me. I'm sure you find the same comfort from your little fluff. Take one day at a time. Sending hugs your way and hoping you have a very good day today!


----------



## LROUND (Jun 20, 2020)

Tissa said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> I have heard mixed info in how many baths a Maltese should have. Some say every week, some every 15 days, others monthy. Also, some people say that frequent baths is actually not good for the coat (which is the aproach I took towards my Samoyed and, sincerely, he doesn't stink at all, and has a suberb fur. Of course when he gets too dirty he gets a shower. I do wipe him down in between baths and brush daily). I would love to hear your experience and opinion concerning baths for Maltese.


Hello Tissa I had the same confusion so glad you asked the question


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

I bathe Olllie once a week and he gets professionally groomed every 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## LROUND (Jun 20, 2020)

Melitx said:


> I bathe Olllie once a week and he gets professionally groomed every 3 to 4 weeks.
> View attachment 274578


Oh wow Ollie is just stunning!!


Melitx said:


> I bathe Olllie once a week and he gets professionally groomed every 3 to 4 weeks.
> View attachment 274578


Oh wow how adorable is Ollie!!! Thank you. I don't think Sammy will ever look like Ollie but we'll do our best.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tissa said:


> Thank you for your comment, The A Team. Did it make any difference to their fur to be bathed less (not every week)?


No, not really. I think It's better to keep up with their faces and brush their legs and tail....my groomer hollers at me when I get lazy. 🤭 As I get older, I find I'd rather bathe them when it seems they need it over on a schedule.


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Melitx said:


> I bathe Olllie once a week and he gets professionally groomed every 3 to 4 weeks.
> View attachment 274578


Such a cutie! 😍


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Ollie is adorable! Love the picture!
😘

I too TRY and bath Abella once a week but as I get older it gets harder and harder. I do make sure she gets a daily, very thorough, brushing covering every inch of her body. And I wash out her eyes daily. Spa Day for a long haired maltese is quite an ordeal! LOL!!! I do all her grooming myself.
🛁🚿🐶🐾😊


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abellas "Spa Day"
> Starts with me getting everything set up BEFORE I get Abella up in the morning. She does not like getting a bath! One would think she would be used to it by now. As soon as she sees me put on my pink waterproof apron she knows whats coming.
> I start with a thorough brushing, making sure every inch of her body is brushed and there aren't any matts. I then trim her hair on her butt and do a "sanitary" trim on her lower tummy and trim the hair on her pads and cut her nails. For her actual bath I alternate products depending on how her coat is looking/feeling. She has more hair products than I do. Her breeder had recommended the Espana Silk all natural products (she uses these on her show dogs). I like there Shampoos and detangles. But for the all important conditioners I have been using human hair products. I like the Goldwell Kerasilk Reconstruct and have also started using the Pureology Superfood Strength Cure. I love how the Pureology leaves her coat shiny and with nice texture and no frizz. After shampooing I towel dry Abella then apply the conditioner. I work it well into her coat and leave it on for about 15-20 minutes. Then rinse and towel dry her. Next she gets detangled applied and I brush/comb her. Then I apply a heat protective product and blow dry thoroughly - her ears take the longest time to dry. After she is dry she gets another good brushing and I put in her top knot to keep her hair out of her eyes. Then we both take a break and I have a play time with her. What she doesn't know is that while I am playing with her I am observing her coat and checking out if one side is longer than the other and what needs trimming.....is her tail looking "straggly" - Does the hair on the inside of her legs need cutting??? The next day I spend time trimming where needed and shaping/styling her hair. I made a lazy-suzan style turntable that sits on top of my grooming table. This really helps when I'm trimming her hair.
> 
> ...


Abella is beautiful. Love her long hair.


----------



## DebB1* (Dec 1, 2021)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abellas "Spa Day"
> Starts with me getting everything set up BEFORE I get Abella up in the morning. She does not like getting a bath! One would think she would be used to it by now. As soon as she sees me put on my pink waterproof apron she knows whats coming.
> I start with a thorough brushing, making sure every inch of her body is brushed and there aren't any matts. I then trim her hair on her butt and do a "sanitary" trim on her lower tummy and trim the hair on her pads and cut her nails. For her actual bath I alternate products depending on how her coat is looking/feeling. She has more hair products than I do. Her breeder had recommended the Espana Silk all natural products (she uses these on her show dogs). I like there Shampoos and detangles. But for the all important conditioners I have been using human hair products. I like the Goldwell Kerasilk Reconstruct and have also started using the Pureology Superfood Strength Cure. I love how the Pureology leaves her coat shiny and with nice texture and no frizz. After shampooing I towel dry Abella then apply the conditioner. I work it well into her coat and leave it on for about 15-20 minutes. Then rinse and towel dry her. Next she gets detangled applied and I brush/comb her. Then I apply a heat protective product and blow dry thoroughly - her ears take the longest time to dry. After she is dry she gets another good brushing and I put in her top knot to keep her hair out of her eyes. Then we both take a break and I have a play time with her. What she doesn't know is that while I am playing with her I am observing her coat and checking out if one side is longer than the other and what needs trimming.....is her tail looking "straggly" - Does the hair on the inside of her legs need cutting??? The next day I spend time trimming where needed and shaping/styling her hair. I made a lazy-suzan style turntable that sits on top of my grooming table. This really helps when I'm trimming her hair.
> 
> ...


I love love love love !!! your little fur kids! I cant wait until Mia and Still bangs get that long. They r both still little puppies and growing it out. I made the mistake when we first had Mia she was boarded and I let them bath her….BATHE HE…..some twit working there decides she has too much hair in her eyes and cuts some of her hair inst of asking or taking the extra time to find out….bums me out. Here she is after her head hair cut……she is teething! She if going to have staining….sorry it is SO BIG. I tried to mame it smaller….have a good one






Really?’?


----------



## Houdini’smom (11 mo ago)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Tessa,
> I have had many back surgeries and have 2 12" titanium rods and 6 screws in my lumbar spine. This makes it impossible for me to bend down and give Abella a bath in the tub and my kitchen sink isn't deep enough and creates to big of a mess.
> 
> My bath solution was to take a large plastic high sided storage bin and cut a hole in the bottom for drainage - I then put a rubber bath mat in the bottom so Abella doesn't slip around. I put this bin on top of a table in the shower. That way I can stand when I give Abella a bath. I leave her in the bin for her entire bath - including the conditioning of her coat. The 15-20 minutes goes fast as I'm working the conditioner into her coat and massaging her body. I have also read articles that some show groomers will soak the dogs entire body in a conditioner mixture in a tub for 15-20 minutes. I have not tried this yet. The thought also occurred to me that when I deep condition my own hair I wrap my hair in a plastic bag and leave the conditioner on for 30 minutes.... I'm thinking Abella wouldn't like that idea at all! She is so very patient and used to the routine - EXCEPT she does not like water in her face - so I rinse her face last and as quickly as possible! After she is towel dried she is "released" and does her typical speedy maltese "zoomies" throughout the house.
> ...


She is simply stunning!


----------

